# Updated Smartphone Feedback Thread



## Administrator

We're pleased to announce that we have launched a new smartphone view on the site, in addition to the recently added mobile view in the last upgrade. This version has been designed to have a cleaner look, to fit really nicely into mobile (iPhone, Android) browsers, and unlike most normal web based skins will also include features that are normally reserved for desktop or phone applications. We built this as we realize you all spend more time today on your phones on the forum than you did 2 years ago, and we want to get the mobile view to a place where you can do everything (and more!) that you can do on desktop.

A few notes as I know many of you may have questions:

* This does not replace the free or paid in-apps that you have, such as any mobile apps. This is web-only.
* This new skin will only show when you access the site from a modern (Android 4+, iPhone) phone. It will not show for older phones or for tablets, blackberries or windows phones.
* Please give us some time as we work through bugs. Give it a try, give us feedback in our mobile thread url, and give it a chance. Every change needs time to get used to!​

​
If you visit the site from your mobile phone, you'll get the new view automatically. You can login, post, reply, upload photos, view your private messages and more. You can also use the legacy mobile view by choosing the top left menu and Exit Enhanced Mobile Mode.

The feedback thread for any bugs, etc, please post below. 

***Please let use know the device, software version, and browser being used if reporting any issues.

Thanks!


*



A few of the new features that were added includes:

Completely replacing the PM system with one that better matches what members see in the desktop version.
A pull-to-refresh functionality has been added on all appropriate pages in addition to the refresh already available in the overflow menu.
A new scrolling feature has been added so that if the user starts scrolling the screen prior to an auto-scroll happening (like moving to a post per the current read position), the auto-scroll is cancelled so the user is not fighting with it.
There is now a font size preview in the Font Size settings page so the members would know what to expect.
Sticky topics can now be hidden from within the page where they are being viewed
The vote count on poll results has been animated to count up along with the bar graph animations that were already present.
Now on to some of the fixes we that have implemented:

After sharing a photo from the media viewer, the user will not be returned to the media viewer instead of the topic.
PMs will now be correctly marked as viewed and word-wrapped.
The forum will now work with iOS Safari if the user had opted to block all cookies.
Double-tapping buttons or links will no longer cause functionality to execute twice.
The text in the header is now re-sizing correctly when members are scrolling through the page or opening the side menu.
Please give this newly improved version of the mobile view a try and feel free to let us know what you think in the feedback thread. 

**Please let us know the device, software version, and browser being used if reporting any issues.

Thank you.


----------



## webspinnr

So on my iphone 5, version 8.0, safari browser... It looks like this. Please help... Also is there a way to keep the app ads from popping up in the middle of ever post and reply I read when I scroll? It was doing that before it did this. I don't mind ads, but covering up the important stuff with no button to click to remove it is extremely frustrating.


----------



## cccgina1

Hated it. Switched back to desktop view as soon as I could. Too hard to navigate.


----------



## gotchea

cccgina1 said:


> Hated it. Switched back to desktop view as soon as I could. Too hard to navigate.


same. I missed the rat picture too.


----------



## webspinnr

I'd just like to be able TO navigate to the desktop version again. That picture isnt just a part of it. I cant scroll to the side or zoom out...


----------



## Kitterpuss

Wouldn't load. Could see a navigation bar but nothing was selectable. Had to switch to desktop view. Using a Sony z1 and Google Chrome mobile browser.


----------



## Kitterpuss

Okay managed to get it to load, can see all the forums, but its extremely slow, prone to freezing and quit clunky and confusing to navigate.

I feel like I should be able to zoom out, so I can see more threads at once. Changing the font size and number of threads shown doesn't help. 

Can't find a way to disable the thread preview from being displayed in the list of threads, so that only topic titles are displayed, but maybe I missed it? 

Seems to have a strange indentation on the right hand side so that all the screen space is not being used. 

Also, banner adds at the bottom and top of the screen seem to be the wrong size for the window they are housed in- long narrow window with a larger advert cut in half. 

Not an improvement over the old look for me at this time I'm afraid, but hopefully the kinks can be ironed out.


----------



## Lita

I was wondering what happened. Tried to play with it a bit but it seemed like more of a hassle to find things and get to threads. And I might just be an idiot but I couldn't see how to post a reply. (this could be just user error) I changed it back to the other way once I was able to find out how. I tend to prefer the desktop version of forums, the mobile versions always seem troublesome, so I am glad there is the option of viewing it the desktop way, thank you. I was using an iphone 4s in Safari.


----------



## Zabora

My phone hates it. It takes longer to load and the buttons wont go bigger for my big fat fingers XD dont like


----------



## Administrator

Hi there,

Thank you for the feedback. We're working on a fix to address the issues that arose because of Apple's latest iOS release (version 8). Please bear with us while we address them.



webspinnr said:


> So on my iphone 5, version 8.0, safari browser... It looks like this. Please help... Also is there a way to keep the app ads from popping up in the middle of ever post and reply I read when I scroll? It was doing that before it did this. I don't mind ads, but covering up the important stuff with no button to click to remove it is extremely frustrating.
> 
> View attachment 174777


----------



## Administrator

Hi there,

You can use the standard mobile view by choosing the top left menu and Exit Enhanced Mobile Mode.




webspinnr said:


> I'd just like to be able TO navigate to the desktop version again. That picture isnt just a part of it. I cant scroll to the side or zoom out...


----------



## Administrator

What software version does your phone use?



Kitterpuss said:


> Wouldn't load. Could see a navigation bar but nothing was selectable. Had to switch to desktop view. Using a Sony z1 and Google Chrome mobile browser.


----------



## Zabora

Yungster said:


> Hi there,
> 
> You can use the standard mobile view by choosing the top left menu and Exit Enhanced Mobile Mode.


this is what I will be doing. Thanks!


----------



## Tesumph

Haha that was an ordeal... I basically exclusively use the internet on my phone, so when I tried to get on rat forum and discovered it wouldn't load, or would load but froze with a bunch of overlapping text showing, I kind of freaked out. Finally, a few days later, I just discovered with a lot of patience how to go back to desktop. I think the mobile version has a lot of potential, but for an already buggy 4s iphone like mine, doesn't work well.


----------



## darkiss4428

how do you switch back and forth i love the idea of it but still need to learn it so i switched back id like to learn more


----------



## darkiss4428

anyone know how to swich back?


----------



## Malarz

Am I the only one who likes the mobile page? It works great on Chrome on Android. It takes a little long to load pictures, even on wifi, but no big deal. And speaking of mobile phones - is there an app for the forum? I think I got a pop-up informing about an app the first time I accessed the forum on mobile, but that pop-up never came back.


----------



## Administrator

Hi there,

Have you tried clearing your browser's history?



darkiss4428 said:


> anyone know how to swich back?


----------



## darkiss4428

Yungster said:


> Hi there,Have you tried clearing your browser's history?


yes and this worked but i did it after posting and forgotton i had posted


----------



## Administrator

Hello everyone, 

We’re excited to announce that additional features has been added and improvements were made to the enhanced mobile view. 
Thanks to the feedback that everyone has provided, we were able to tailor the mobile view to better fit forum members’ needs and fix a few bugs along the way.

A few of the new features that were added includes:

Completely replacing the PM system with one that better matches what members see in the desktop version.
A pull-to-refresh functionality has been added on all appropriate pages in addition to the refresh already available in the overflow menu.
A new scrolling feature has been added so that if the user starts scrolling the screen prior to an auto-scroll happening (like moving to a post per the current read position), the auto-scroll is cancelled so the user is not fighting with it.
There is now a font size preview in the Font Size settings page so the members would know what to expect.
Sticky topics can now be hidden from within the page where they are being viewed
The vote count on poll results has been animated to count up along with the bar graph animations that were already present.
Now on to some of the fixes we that have implemented:

After sharing a photo from the media viewer, the user will not be returned to the media viewer instead of the topic.
PMs will now be correctly marked as viewed and word-wrapped.
The forum will now work with iOS Safari if the user had opted to block all cookies.
Double-tapping buttons or links will no longer cause functionality to execute twice.
The text in the header is now re-sizing correctly when members are scrolling through the page or opening the side menu.
Please give this newly improved version of the mobile view a try and feel free to let us know what you think in the feedback thread. 

**Please let us know the device, software version, and browser being used if reporting any issues.

Thank you.


----------



## ratsaremylife

Haha yah. I have a windows phone. I still love it. There isn't a skin and its awesome. I was wondering though, is there an app for a windows? At al?


----------



## Administrator

Not to use in conjunction with this site.




ratsaremylife said:


> Haha yah. I have a windows phone. I still love it. There isn't a skin and its awesome. I was wondering though, is there an app for a windows? At al?


----------



## RedFraggle

I'm on windows phone 8.1(Nokia Lumia denim on a 925) and it's totally unusable. Jumps around all the time and difficult to navigate.


----------

